# MMMMMMMM Pulled Pork...



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

just got a new smoker last week.....did a nice turkey on it last sunday


here is todays action....


the smoker just a smokin away



a nice little pork shoulder with a side of sausage



yummmmmmmm


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

DAMN! That's sweet. Those are some fat sausages.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

what flavor wood you using to smoke with?


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

looks awesome. didn't know that BBQ was big in the great white north.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks Good...:dr

I've got the same thing going in a crock-pot right now...I rent an apartment so I don't have the space for a smoker...just a grill...so crock-pot it is....

What's your "rub" if you don't mind me asking? Is it pre-made seasoning or is it your own creation?

And is that a William Sonoma meat thermometer on the side?

jag


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

the rub is a mixture of paprika, brown sugar, garlic powder and salt and pepper

we are tryin this one with oak wood fire


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks awesome...what time is dinner? I'll bring the cole slaw, baked beans, and the hushpuppies! The only thing missin is the sweet tea. :tu


----------



## Zira (Feb 3, 2007)

shaggy said:


> just got a new smoker last week.....did a nice turkey on it last sunday
> 
> a nice little pork shoulder with a side of sausage


Yes the turkey was WONDERFUL.

better save me some pork ! :dr


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great! I may have to fire up my smoker again in the near future! :dr


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

shaggy said:


> just got a new smoker last week.....did a nice turkey on it last sunday
> 
> here is todays action....
> 
> ...


:dr:dr looks tasty


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dang:dr:dr:dr


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

I've been looking at a smoker at Lowes, so far it looks to be the best in quality. I used an eletric smoker in Alaska before they came out with the gas type. Which type are you using?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

that is a vertical water smoker....wood/charcoal in the bottom, water in the middle and food on top. 
they say it is suppose to be one of the easiers ones to work with but i am still gettin the hang of it


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Makes me hungry just to look at it!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

RETSF said:


> I've been looking at a smoker at Lowes, so far it looks to be the best in quality. I used an eletric smoker in Alaska before they came out with the gas type. Which type are you using?


The bestest personal smoker is the Weber Smoky Mountain. (imho)

All the information in the world:

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

About 9 years ago I was in Richmond, Virginia on business. I was taken out to dinner to a place called Extra Billy's BBQ on Broad St. This was my first encounter with pulled pork. 

A couple of weeks ago, I had my 3rd annual neighbourhood pulled pork BBQ. I did 2-7lb shoulder's on the CTC BBQ (indirect heat). They cooked for a about 7 1/2 hours. I also did ribs the same way (you must pull off the membrane on the back). My rub is the Emeril Lagasse Bayou Blast (recipe is on his web site). 

If I ever get tossed out of my job, I think I am going to open a BBQ restaurant that also sells cigars.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Next time PM me a drumstick!


----------

